

Writing presentations with org-mode and beamer - surki
http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2009/10/writing-presentations-with-org-mode-and.html

======
jrockway
If you want to do your presentations in Emacs, consider eslide:
<http://github.com/jrockway/eslide>

It is like takahashi.xul, but everything is contained in Emacs. That means
your syntax-highlighted code-blocks look the same on your slides as in Emacs
:)

